# Military athlete



## CorpsmanUp (Aug 20, 2013)

I recently just started doing the Military Athlete operator sessions.  Looking at the endurance cycle of the programming, there is a lot of rucking.  I'm looking for a ruck that isn't going to hurt my traps and that isn't going to cost me too much money.  I'm only going to be using it for training. Thoughts?


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 20, 2013)

This may not be the advice your looking for, but I'll tell you anyway. I have never found a ruck that doesn't cause me pain. We carry a lot of weight over long periods so it's bound to start hurting eventually. I have tons of time under 3 different issued packs and 1 civilian pack. The best advice I can give is when you have that bag on your back try to limit the time as much as possible if you can.


----------



## CDG (Aug 20, 2013)

CorpsmanUp said:


> I'm looking for a ruck that isn't going to hurt my traps



Don't put any weight in it.


----------



## pardus (Aug 20, 2013)

CorpsmanUp said:


> I'm looking for a ruck that isn't going to hurt my traps



Bwahahaha!

As the esteemed Canuck alluded to, there is no such thing.

Anything decent, that will be "better" for your back will cost money. For example the NICE frame from Mysteryranch.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yepp.........

*KOMODO*


----------



## pardus (Aug 20, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Yepp.........
> 
> *KOMODO*



Dont put a Komodo Dragon on your back! Those nasty things will eat your ass!


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 21, 2013)

pardus said:


> Dont put a Komodo Dragon on your back! Those nasty things will eat your ass!



Thanks to you my friend I am now catching an ear full from my wife for waking her up with my laughter.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Aug 21, 2013)

Either buy an old ruck from a surplus store or head to your local REI and find a pack that you will get some actual use out of for PT and personal use.


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 21, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> Either buy an old ruck from a surplus store or head to your local REI and find a pack that you will get some actual use out of for PT and personal use.



I picked up an old ALICE pack a few years ago for <$50 that does the job quite nicely.  As @ProPatria pointed out, it doesn't turn bricks into pillows, but it was a solid investment.


----------



## CorpsmanUp (Aug 21, 2013)

I appreciate the feedback from everybody


----------



## enceladus (Aug 21, 2013)

Could somebody PM me a copy of the MA program?  I've been trying to get my hands on it for a while now....


----------



## reed11b (Aug 21, 2013)

enceladus said:


> Could somebody PM me a copy of the MA program?  I've been trying to get my hands on it for a while now....


 Message me your email.
Reed


----------



## goon175 (Aug 21, 2013)

If you don't want to pay for MA, check out TF Blacks selection program. It's the tits:

http://tfblacktraining.com/tf-military/


----------

